# HOA Bylaws



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Folks like to ask a favor if I may. we have not established our HOA yet. I am working right now on bylaws. We have not hired a lawyer yet. Anyway. Could any of you send me a copy of your bylaws I can see what they look like and get other ideas. Of course eliminate any personal information. 
We are trying to get car registration, pet registration, A neighborhood watch program.


----------

